

Show HN: Print your Facebook (re-launch) - bramm
http://www.yearlyleaf.com
Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;m resurrecting a pet project from last year.<p>YearlyLeaf is a quality, hand-bound book of 1 year of your Facebook page.<p>Last year, it launched and the demand was high, but we started losing money quickly. Our flat fee of $49 seemed adequate, but it turns out the people who wanted this used Facebook A LOT.<p>So we regrouped, found a cheaper printer and better pricing structure and we&#x27;re giving it another go.<p>Let me know what you think in the comments.
======
kurtko
Love it. One bit of feedback: 'Order Your Copy' should give me a bit of text
before asking me to connect with Facebook - maybe just the basics, price,
etc... There just isn't quite enough information for me to take that leap
despite it being the immediate call to action on the page. Otherwise: great!

~~~
bramm
I'm glad you love it!

Yea, I didn't design the first version. Working on a redesign, but I just
wanted to get it out there to test the new pricing model and demand.

But you connect to Facebook, then it shows you the price and you can pick a
year, then it generates a preview and gives you the updated pricing depending
on how many pages you have.

------
mrmagoo312
Ahh... this should have so been instagram. In fact, should be a book of the
club month that sends a small book featuring the best photos from instagram
each month. A small leather bound book would have been perfect.

~~~
bramm
There are already a lot of companies doing Instagram books. But your "book of
the month" idea would be interesting, especially with a more premium binding
like this product provides.

Also, this isn't just photos; it's statuses, comments, check-in's, etc too.

